# Best canister filter on the market????? Eheim or?????



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking into upgrading my filter again. i went from a cascade to a marina cf80 which i am using now. it works fine and all, just some things i don't like about it. so I've been doing some research and i really like the Eheim g series. they look cool, and have tons of room for media which is a big deal. however, Ive read a lot of customer reviews and even though most were good and would recommend this product, i have seen some pretty bad reviews as well. a lot of them complaining the unit will leak eventually. usually occurring after only a year or 2. So that being said, what do you guys all think? what have worked best for you? is Eheim good or crap? Cannot wait to see what you all think. Please and thank you.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Some of my eheims have been running nonstop since 1997.... I've never had a single problem.... thats my vote!


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

How is start up? I hear the prime button doesn't work very well with some units


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have the 2217 and it's been great. I was intimidated at first about the priming, set-up, etc., but it couldn't have been easier! A simple but very quiet and effective machine.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

eheim is the Rolls Royce of canisters.If you are going in that price range I don't think you can make a bad choice.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm running an ehiem 2213 on a 29 and have a 2215 for a 40. Haven't been using it for too long but it's so quiet I sometimes don't think it running, but it is. IMO these are top notch filters.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had two different model Fluvals and was not really impressed. Eheim takes really good care of you with all of their filters coming with the media or maybe it comes in a pack that has been designed for that model. I have 2 sponge filters (same tank) and 6 canister filters in the same room, not a very large one, and the only thing I hear in that room is the sponge filters bubble sounds.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Eheim unless you need a large filter then nothing touches the Fluval fx series.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The FX5 is what pushed me to Eheims in the first place. Hoping the FX6 is better.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Priming - on the eccos it is easy, you pump the handle and you're good to go.

On the classics, um.... trying to remember... um... I never open them... only run bioballs in them... er... I think I run a return line into a bucket and start them up empty. No wait... I have the double shutoff valves... so I always have a siphon except when I do a 90% water change below filter intake and I forget to turn off the filter.

Lets start over...

As long as the water level doesn't drop below the intake, no need to worry.
If you unplug the filter, then you can drain the tank and refill and not worry.
Cleaning the filter, as long as you refill it before reconnecting it, I don't think you have to worry. At worst, run the return line into a bucket to get it started easier, then shut off valves, reconnect, and open valves.

Hope this helps???


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> The FX5 is what pushed me to Eheims in the first place. Hoping the FX6 is better.


You have problems with your fx5? I have had one for 2 years that I like and my fx6 is great as well. Love the ease of water changes with them, huge media baskets (wish they would supply some media) and auto priming.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> Priming - on the eccos it is easy, you pump the handle and you're good to go.
> 
> On the classics, um.... trying to remember... um... I never open them... only run bioballs in them... er... I think I run a return line into a bucket and start them up empty. No wait... I have the double shutoff valves... so I always have a siphon except when I do a 90% water change below filter intake and I forget to turn off the filter.
> 
> ...


Botiadancer..you're killing me!









Ok, in all serious...I'm currently running Eheim 2213s on a 10 gallon (used from Ebay) and 26 gallon (bought new) and a Eheim 2215 (used from Ebay) on a 38 gallon. I haven't had a bit of trouble out of any of them. They hold a lot of media and run dead silent. As far as cleaning them, I've found the best way is to unplug the filter first, shut off all intake/outtake valves, remove the filter and clean. When hooking them back up, Eheim recommends that the filter be empty (not sure why). Once they are hooked back up to the shut off valves, I open the all valves back up and the water gravity feeds back into the filter and I plug them back in. There is usually some air that gets trapped in the canister and if you rock it gently back and forth, the air eventually gets expelled out. The only classic model to my knowledge that has a basket in it is the 2213 (one large one). I really wish they made individual baskets for all the classics. I've never owned any Fluvals, so really can't comment on them.

Take my advice though..If you decide to buy an Eheim used, make sure all the parts are there. Purchasing individual parts like the shut off valves, etc. can get pricey. I found that out the hard way! Oh, I almost forgot..all the parts are in metric not US.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lonedove55 said:


> Botiadancer..you're killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eheim recommends for them to be empty because all you need to do to get them going again is provide a little suction on the output side to get the siphon going and it will fill on its own. It is very easy to get the siphon action going if done this way. Helps to push the air out naturally this way too.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dalfed said:


> You have problems with your fx5? I have had one for 2 years that I like and my fx6 is great as well. Love the ease of water changes with them, huge media baskets (wish they would supply some media) and auto priming.


I didn't like that I had to figure out what to do media-wise and they don't really make the best media if you wanted to use the Fluval brand. Not even a box of stuff that says "fits the FX5" or something. Not even something in the instructions that said you will need X numbers of boxes or number of ozs. to fill this tray. The unit ran okay, but didn't like the foam filter or fine pads and how they work with the system. The fact that the unit has outside filters around the edges makes it looks like it has blow-by problems.

The FX6 looks a little better but have not really looked at it too hard. Eheim makes canisters that are rated for 500g and pump 950gph. I don't think I'd need anything more than that. The FX5 used to look attractive for its mere size and rated capacity and I used to think it was a beast.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

> Eheim recommends for them to be empty because all you need to do to get them going again is provide a little suction on the output side to get the siphon going and it will fill on its own. It is very easy to get the siphon action going if done this way. Helps to push the air out naturally this way too.


First time I cleaned mine, I figured I'd have to somehow get suction going (not too fond of sucking on the output tubing with my mouth for sure!) But upon opening the valves, the water just quickly flowed into the canister! YAY! No fish water in my mouth! LOL I do sometimes have a little more trouble getting the 2215 to fill....not really sure why.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have both an eheim 2211 and a marineland c360. If I'm being completely honest, I still like my marineland better than my eheim. Maybe if I had one of the nicer and bigger eheims it might be different, but for now marineland still wins my vote.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

I picked up a Marinelan C-220 the other day to replace my bad HOB filter and was really impressed with it. Going to find something to replace the carbon tray in it but for now its fine. Super quite, prime button works but I just primed it by sucking the tube, much faster.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Richbinduga said:


> I'm looking into upgrading my filter again. i went from a cascade to a marina cf80 which i am using now. it works fine and all, just some things i don't like about it. so I've been doing some research and i really like the Eheim g series. they look cool, and have tons of room for media which is a big deal. however, Ive read a lot of customer reviews and even though most were good and would recommend this product, i have seen some pretty bad reviews as well. a lot of them complaining the unit will leak eventually. usually occurring after only a year or 2. So that being said, what do you guys all think? what have worked best for you? is Eheim good or crap? Cannot wait to see what you all think. Please and thank you.


I haven't used or owned the Eheim so I can't shed any lite on it. From what I have seen and heard they are good filters. When I got the fluval 206 for my 29G I chose it over the eheim because it had the separate baskets. It turns out that wasn't really needed since I dumped the carbon and just use the foams that came with it and BioMax. I also added a fine felt pad because I hate any appearance of anything floating in the water. I only have cleaned the filter about three times in the year I have had it. It is silent. I was concerned about the startup but it worked like the manual said. I also got it cheap, it was on sale. I also liked that the Autostop valves were in one assembly making it easier to remove the filter for cleaning. The first time I cleaned the filter I reassembled it wrong and got the mother of all leaks, live and learn. I didn't realize that the Eheim media are formed "pucks" when I was looking at filters, that might have swung the choice that way.

You wouldn't make a mistake with either brand. I would suspect that some of the leaks reported were due to improper assembly or gaskets that needed changing.


----------



## andyg (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with my Fluval G6. Its pricey, but a very cool filter, very easy to change media, clean pre-filter, etc. I bought an empty media cartridge for it that I can fill with whatever I want. Very quiet, lots of pluses.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow thanks a lot everybody. Quite a lot of info! I enjoyed hearing everyone's stories and advice. Just bought an eheim g160 last night off the web. Can't wait to set it up! Thank you all again!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

USMM said:


> I picked up a Marinelan C-220 the other day to replace my bad HOB filter and was really impressed with it. Going to find something to replace the carbon tray in it but for now its fine. Super quite, prime button works but I just primed it by sucking the tube, much faster.


How is that faster? I mean, a single press of te prime button gets the water flowing...but yes, marineland rocks. I never used the carbon in mine. Just got more bio balls.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Richbinduga said:


> Wow thanks a lot everybody. Quite a lot of info! I enjoyed hearing everyone's stories and advice. Just bought an eheim g160 last night off the web. Can't wait to set it up! Thank you all again!


I have that model. I have had it long enough that the model used to be a 2075. They re-did all of their model numbers about a year ago. I have had mine going on 4yrs now and was the first Eheim filter I bought (own 8 now). It is a fairly basic and easy filter to operate. Get a box of the filter pads and change the white pad once a month (don't try to rinse out) and you should never have a problem. I have had the whole canister out from underneath my tank only 4-5 times to do a complete clean on it. Easy to do if you keep the filter pad clean and flowing free. Depending on your stock you may be able to go longer than one month...just look at the filter pad the first time you replace and decide then.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> How is that faster? I mean, a single press of te prime button gets the water flowing...but yes, marineland rocks. I never used the carbon in mine. Just got more bio balls.


Maybe I should have filled the canister first then use the prime button to prime the impeller and tubes but I got tired of pumping and waiting for the siphon effect to fill everything up. Stick your mouth on the tube, pretend your poor and siphoning someones gas tank, plug the filter in and give it a little shake to free up any air pockets.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

USMM said:


> Maybe I should have filled the canister first then use the prime button to prime the impeller and tubes but I got tired of pumping and waiting for the siphon effect to fill everything up. Stick your mouth on the tube, pretend your poor and siphoning someones gas tank, plug the filter in and give it a little shake to free up any air pockets.


I guess I'm not following the process. The tubing is connected to a valve block by way of screw nuts...so im picturing you sucking on the tube, then rushing to connect it to the valve block before you get water everywhere. In my 55 gallon, there's enough water pressure from the weight of the water where I don't even need to prime it, I just connect the block to the canister and open the valves and water absolutely RUSHES in. But I also close the valve blocks before disconnecting the filter, so the hoses stay full and you never lose your siphon effect. Give that a shot and I bet your process of cleaning and restarting your filter becomes much easier 

By the way, I also have the complete CustomFlo setup on my tank, which has screw tops on the intake and output pipes that you can fill with water to help prime if for some reason you do lose your siphon in a large water change or something. I've only ever had to do it once which was when I disconnected all my tubes and cleaned them.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> I guess I'm not following the process. The tubing is connected to a valve block by way of screw nuts...so im picturing you sucking on the tube, then rushing to connect it to the valve block before you get water everywhere. In my 55 gallon, there's enough water pressure from the weight of the water where I don't even need to prime it, I just connect the block to the canister and open the valves and water absolutely RUSHES in. But I also close the valve blocks before disconnecting the filter, so the hoses stay full and you never lose your siphon effect. Give that a shot and I bet your process of cleaning and restarting your filter becomes much easier
> 
> By the way, I also have the complete CustomFlo setup on my tank, which has screw tops on the intake and output pipes that you can fill with water to help prime if for some reason you do lose your siphon in a large water change or something. I've only ever had to do it once which was when I disconnected all my tubes and cleaned them.


I only switched from the supplied HOB filter in my 55G tank to the C-220 the other day so I was doing a start up dry. The canister is about 12" from the bottom of the tank and I had all the hoses hooked up and was priming the entire system. I got tired of sitting there pumping the button so I took the return line off the tank and sucked it until I had water in the return line, hooked it back up and turned the filter on. Took 5 seconds rather than sitting there pushing the prime button down 100x.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up. Lol. I was racking my brain trying to figure that out. It's an awesome filter right? I had a 220 but upped it when I decided I wanted a higher flow rate. You should check out the CustomFlo complete kit. Come with a spray bar that spans the entire 55g so I have both intake and output tubes hiding in the corner behind plants. Gives a very clean look. It has mid and low level intake and high and low output. Fully modular so you can use what you want and leave the rest.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Lol. I was racking my brain trying to figure that out. It's an awesome filter right? I had a 220 but upped it when I decided I wanted a higher flow rate. You should check out the CustomFlo complete kit. Come with a spray bar that spans the entire 55g so I have both intake and output tubes hiding in the corner behind plants. Gives a very clean look. It has mid and low level intake and high and low output. Fully modular so you can use what you want and leave the rest.


Who makes the Custom Flow kit? *c/p*


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

It's made by "lifegard aquatics". If you search CustomFlo on the net it'll come up. Reviews aren't great, but I bought mine knowing that and I love it!


----------

